# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  iPhone 7 Repair مشكلة غريبه فى ايفون ٧

## mohamed73

iPhone 7 Repair مشكلة غريبه فى ايفون ٧     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdoutt

شكرا على تفضلكم بتمكيني من مشاهدة 
مضمون الصفحة

----------

